# Bottle info



## Pop Pop (Aug 24, 2021)

I found a hutch bottle embossed with 
J.C.Meinhardt and Bro. From Cincinnati Ohio and can find absolutely nothing on it. Any help?


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2021)

Pop Pop said:


> I found a hutch bottle embossed with
> J.C.Meinhardt and Bro. From Cincinnati Ohio and can find absolutely nothing on it. Any help?


Can you post pictures?


----------



## Pop Pop (Aug 24, 2021)

I will in just a little bit. Not home at the moment


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2021)

I see 4 different Meinhardts on the Hutchbook website. Check out link below. LEON.





__





						Hutchinson Project-Search Results
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 25, 2021)

Pop Pop said:


> I found a hutch bottle embossed with
> J.C.Meinhardt and Bro. From Cincinnati Ohio and can find absolutely nothing on it. Any help?


Here are two newspapers.com references, one an advertisement from 1894 and the other the 1905 obituary of Henry Meinhardt, father of J. C. (John C.) and brothers (Fred, William, Frank, George - though which of them stayed with the business is not stated.)
1900 census records show that John has moved out, is in mineral water.  Fred, Wm and Frank are still home, but only Fred is in mineral water.  
George -- the 2 Georges located in the 190 census were not in mineral water; one would have to go back to the 1870/1880 census for their birthyears to see if either one is actually the son of Henry -- easy to do - but since neither in mineral water, no matter.
So, "& Bro." in 1900 meant '& Fred'.  John C. and Fred.

 
Little did they know that we would be talking about them 120 years later, because of their bottle!


----------

